# lap cystectomy



## YBYERS (Dec 1, 2011)

Do you know what code to use when the docs do a laparoscopic cystectomy.  We were using 58925 but it doesn't mention laparoscopy.  So then 58661 but it doesn't mention removal of cyst.  HELP!!


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Dec 2, 2011)

do u mean ovarian cystectomy?


----------



## YBYERS (Dec 2, 2011)

yes, laparoscopic ovarian cystectomy


----------



## sknapp56 (Dec 2, 2011)

Look at code 58662 which is laparoscopic removal of lesions from the ovary. I have used this code.


----------



## ajs (Dec 2, 2011)

YBYERS said:


> Do you know what code to use when the docs do a laparoscopic cystectomy.  We were using 58925 but it doesn't mention laparoscopy.  So then 58661 but it doesn't mention removal of cyst.  HELP!!



58662 is the correct code to use for removal of cyst from the ovary.  58661 is removal of the whole structure, not just a cyst.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Dec 3, 2011)

i agree with 58662


----------

